# how to cook puppy drum



## catchinabuzz

lookin for some help here! last year i caught some nice keeper drum and i tried baking it and well it came out horrible yet all i keep hearing is how good it is so i am looking for a few good pointers. thanks again guys
buzz


----------



## Mummichog

Well...you could try to blacken it (blackened redfish). Some fat man in Louisiana liked it enough he started a craze that almost put the species on the endangered list. Pick up some of Chef Pauls Blackened Redfish Magic for starters. That stuff, a hot iron skillet (please do this outside on a grill or with plenty of ventilation, trust me, your lungs, wife, dog will thank you) and your good to go. I like the fillets about and inch thick. Rub'em good with blackening spice and hit the iron when it's real hot. Once you cook both sides(1/4 of total time each side) then put them in the oven at around 250 for the other 50%. I also like to slightly undercook my fish so that by the time it hits the plate its just ready...

If you want to get fancy, drizzle some sweet red or yellow pepper (bells) sauce over it. Make the sauce by cutting up the peppers, remove all seeds, white stuff, stems, etc. and place them in a cast iron skillet/pan. Cover with heavy cream, or as far down the fat ladder as whole milk, and bring to a slow boil. Once the peppers are soft put the whole mess, peppers and cream that is, in a blender and puree. At this point, taste it...this is the cool part. It will taste bitter. So how do you sweeten it? Start slowly adding salt, sea salt is best, until the puree becomes sweet to YOUR taste. It can be a fine line on the sweetness to saltiness so go easy. I swear to the man himself you will thank yourself for trying this...my wife goes nuts when I make this stuff. The puree makes a nice soup (with crab or fish chunks in it), too, and really is easy to make. Healthy, too. One red pepper supposedly has twice the v.C as an orange. Once you get this down, try to do the same thing with vidalia onions instead of peppers...oh...my...god!

Saute or grill some green beans with garlic, pepper, salt for a veg and whip up some corn grits for a starch and you, sir, have a meal!


----------



## bigdawginva

I'll second that. Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish recipe is the only way we eat ours and IMO the best around. His K-Paul's Lousiana Kitchen is world famous for that dish, among others.


----------



## Digger

Well Blackened is one of the best, but I like alot of fish that way. But it is very easy to over cook Red Drum (listen to Mummichog), which may have happened to you Catchingabuzz. The large ones are not that good and were used for a Chowder, but we can not keep them any more 26 inch max now.


----------



## wizardude

All good advice.........

I also find it very good cut into strips and deep fried in a beer batter, or even an egg wash and dusted in flour and crackermeal


----------



## Kenmefish

Hey Mummichog

Thanks for the pepper sauce recipe. Sounds very interesting. Maybe you should write a cookbook, sounds like you have a talent for cooking or at least writing about it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

I'll second the thank you on the red pepper sauce!
The wifey's gonna love that


----------



## the rhondel

Everybody to mummichogs house....man, that sounds great!!!....the R


----------



## catchinabuzz

thanks for the info not sure which way i will cook it yet, but good news me and a friend hit long creek today and picked up a very fat 23 inch puppy so i will post the result of this cooker. 

hey digger you are right i probably over cooked it i think i baked it about 15 min on each side. well better luck this time

buzz


----------



## Kajun

this seems like a good one:



MARINATED GRILLED REDFISH 




2 lb. redfish fillets with skin & scales intact
MARINADE:

3 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
Cayenne pepper
Black pepper
Salt
Chesapeake Bay seafood seasoning
Thinly sliced onions & lemons
Place onion and lemon slices over all on fish, add marinade, let set overnight in refrigerator.

When ready to cook fish, place on hot barbecue grill SKIN SIDE DOWN! Make sauce to baste fish while cooking.

SAUCE:

1/2 tbsp. cooking oil
1 block butter
Juice from 1/2 lemon
1/4 tsp. sweet basil
1/4 tsp. chopped parsley
1 oz. Brandy
Garlic powder
Cook until meat is flaky or pulls away from skin. Scoop out of skin with spatula.


----------

